# Sony XES-M50 ultra rare amp



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW, you don't see these every day (FYI this is not my auction)

Sony XES-M50 on eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

He said he have 10 of them but only shown one in pictures


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

The best amp I have listen to, one of my 3 top.  

1. McIntosh MC4000M
2. Sony XES-M50
3. Soundstream Human Reign 4 (The face version)


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I sold my mc4000m last year. 
I am going to replace my Sinfoni amplitude and go with newer mcc404 full recap including Nichicon gold audio caps in the signal section. Would prefer a mcc406m.


----------

